# FS: Brand new 5lb CO2 tank and regulator for sale



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have a brand new Aluminum CO2 Cylinder - 5 Pound and a Dual Guage CO2 Regulator - Brass for sale for $155. Never used.

Was planning to use for my tank but got scared by the warning.

ALWAYS connect the CO2 cylinder to a regulator. Failure to do so could result in a explosion with possible death or injury when the cylinder valve is opened.

Please pm me if you are seriously interested.









Thanks


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to someone's place and he has 3 in his living room. 10-20 lbs each.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why scared by what warning ? These tanks got chucked in and out of trucks by beverage delivery guys


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Why scared by what warning ? These tanks got chucked in and out of trucks by beverage delivery guys


It sounds like if you accidentally open the cylinder valve when the CO2 regular is not connected, it will explode. I thought the CO2 would just released out.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> It sounds like if you accidentally open the cylinder valve when the CO2 regular is not connected, it will explode. I thought the CO2 would just released out.


they didn't say it would explode. they said explosion. that can just mean explosion of CO2 gas coming out and not the big bang


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> they didn't say it would explode. they said explosion. that can just mean explosion of CO2 gas coming out and not the big bang


The explosion could result in possible death or injury. It still sounds very dangerous.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I see people with these tanks tied to nothing standing in the open in their living rooms.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I like to use the tank. I need more convincing that it is safe to use.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynet said:


> The explosion could result in possible death or injury. It still sounds very dangerous.


Thats because of the thrust. If you have a full tank and your not holding onto the tank and for some whatever reason someone opens it all the way and not hold it. It can push the tank backwards and probably hit your leg or something and act like a torpedo (I remember myth busters did something with an airtank breaking through concrete).


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

The main reason for the warning is because Americans love to sue. The manufacturer is just covering their butt. The container contains a compressed gas if the container fails the expanding gas will be like an explosion.Or if you open the thing with out a regulator the gas will come rushing out. Chances of that happening are pretty much nil. Don't be afraid to use it, if you are doing a planted tank you will be "blown" away by how much better your plants look. Like someone said in an earlier post these things get thrown in and out of delivery trucks all the time. Don't forget they use CO2 in fire extinguishers to put out fires. I have had a 20lb tank around the house for the last 10 years and the only problem I had was that I had to trim my plants way more often because they grew like crazy.


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

willing to just sell the bottle by itself?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, I will think about whether to sell or not now. I need to figure out how to secure the tank first.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Wayne,
look I can help you hook it up. I've hooked up enough to know how to. It's easy as long as you do it in the correct order. Once it's all hooked up, then it's easy to use. That being said, you need to get a better needle valve. The one you have there is for brewing and other applications but not to good for planted aquaria. Plus, that's not a 3/16" fitting so it won't fit the standard airline or CO2 proof tubing.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Patrick:

Thanks. It is always nice to have someone with experience to show you how it should be done.



Mykiss said:


> Wayne,
> look I can help you hook it up. I've hooked up enough to know how to. It's easy as long as you do it in the correct order. Once it's all hooked up, then it's easy to use. That being said, you need to get a better needle valve. The one you have there is for brewing and other applications but not to good for planted aquaria. Plus, that's not a 3/16" fitting so it won't fit the standard airline or CO2 proof tubing.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The warning is perfect. It lets people know they need to be more careful.
I know the CO2 is going help my plants grow well. That is why I want to use it. But I never set one up before so I need to make sure it is safe.



davej said:


> The main reason for the warning is because Americans love to sue. The manufacturer is just covering their butt. The container contains a compressed gas if the container fails the expanding gas will be like an explosion.Or if you open the thing with out a regulator the gas will come rushing out. Chances of that happening are pretty much nil. Don't be afraid to use it, if you are doing a planted tank you will be "blown" away by how much better your plants look. Like someone said in an earlier post these things get thrown in and out of delivery trucks all the time. Don't forget they use CO2 in fire extinguishers to put out fires. I have had a 20lb tank around the house for the last 10 years and the only problem I had was that I had to trim my plants way more often because they grew like crazy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glad you feel better. I must have 5 sitting in my house at one time. At the moment I have a fully charged 30lb and 2 10 lbs sitting in my house. There are other things that are faaar more dangerous than the CO2 cylinders around my house. Don't mean to scare you, the aquarium itself is more dangerous than the CO2 cylinder if you think about it.

BTW, they are also used for fire protections as well in lots of places. If you want more comfort still. Go visit a fire protection shop and watch how they work with CO2. There is nothing too much to worry about. Just treat them with respect. Don't wack them with a hammer and don't burn a fully charged tank. Don't leave a fully charged tank in your hot car for hours - even then, it will not explode. There are build in pressure relieve at the tank shut off as well as your regulator.

You will have a very hard time trying to cause an explosion even you try - including burning it.

Pretty sure that Pat can explain a few more things to you


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

In the words of Mythbusters "Don't try this at home" They've done some cool stuff with compressed gas tanks. But compress gas tanks, used and stored correctly are safe


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Waynet,
Warning is there so people do not mishandle by throwing, dropping, or using the tank for any purpose other than what is was intended.

I have worked in beverage gas industry before and we had 1000s of big and small pressurized tanks. Only thing is avoid dropping them, and makesure when using tanks secure them properly in upright position and secure it with a wall or in a cabinet using strapping belts. (Just because if there is a major leak, tank dosen't run like a Torpedo).

There is nothing to worry about, as long as you have right pressure regulator calibrated for CO2 (which you have as you mentioned).
Just make sure before tightening the CO2 pressure regulator onto your CO2 bottle, install a plastic washer to help ensure a leakproof connection. and you need to change the output brass pipe fitting to a proper size so it can fit standard airline, try it at Home depot or other hardware store, after some modifications you are good to enjoy planted aquarium.

Thanks
Kanwal


----------

